
How to make delicious, healthy dinners for less than $2/person - katiey
http://qz.com/514485/its-possible-to-make-delicious-healthy-dinners-for-less-than-2person-heres-how/
======
ljk
tl;dr: use cheap ingredients

~~~
DanBC
Wouldn't a better tl;dr be learn how to stock a pantry and plan meals?

~~~
ljk
and that too!

